# How to homebrew your own TE step by step



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 18, 2017)

Hello dear bros I know some of you guys are adepts at brewing here some tips for newbies and nicer idea welcome to share

Test Enanthate
Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams testosterone enanthate
15.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles

Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

how about your recipes I'll gratefully appreciate you guys sexy ideas


----------



## chaotichealth (May 18, 2017)

I'm waiting for the recipe on how to make your own taxes.  I've been looking and can't find anything reliable 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

